

Egyptian Army Medical Research: AIDS in a Kebab Skewer - reirob
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1fdHT5PfcA

======
reirob
Even if most of the youtube comments are taking this for a fake it seems that
there is something behind as the commenter Andrew Leber pointed out:

"This guy (Ahmed Ameen, the purported inventor of the device, referenced in
this Guardian article from a year ago
[http://www.theguardian.com/science/2013/feb/25/scientists-
di...](http://www.theguardian.com/science/2013/feb/25/scientists-divided-
device-hepatitis-c?guni=Article:in%20body%20link)) might be going off-script
in talking about kofta, etc., but the military made this device part of a
their presentation on technology the army is contributing to Egyptian society"

It would be great to see some cure for AIDS or Hepatitis C.

